# 421 Texas Eagle vs 21 Texas Eagle - What's the difference?



## nirtak (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm looking at a trip from Memphis to OKC in May. There are two trip options that show up, the only difference is the middle train - you take either the 421 Texas Eagle or 21 Texas Eagle, leaving Chicago at the exact same time. They appear to be identical trains. What is the difference?


----------



## nirtak (Mar 18, 2017)

Oops, could I please get a bit of help from a moderator. I meant to add "21" before the second Texas Eagle in the title of this post.


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2017)

The 21 only goes as far as San Antonio.

3 days a week the 421 goes past San Antonio and all the way to Los Angeles.

On those 3 days in San Antonio the 421 is joined to train #1, the Sunset Limited, and the 2 co-joined trains go to/from LA.

On the return trip the 422 & 2 trains are split in San Antonio with the 422 going to Chicago and the 2 going to New Orleans.


----------



## nirtak (Mar 18, 2017)

So it doesn't matter which train I select since I'm only going to Fort Worth, correct?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2017)

Correct.

As said, trains #21 & #22 operate daily between Chicago and San Antonio (stopping in Fort Worth). 3 days a week, "trains" #421 & #422 (which are 1 sleeper and 1 coach of trains #21 & #22) operate between Chicago and LA (of course stopping in Fort Worth).


----------



## nirtak (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks you so much for the information, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## niemi24s (Mar 18, 2017)

nirtak said:


> Oops, could I please get a bit of help from a moderator. I meant to add "21" before the second Texas Eagle in the title of this post.


FYI, thread title changes can be made if you click "Use Full Editor" once you've elected to edit.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Mar 18, 2017)

Seems like a long trip to go all the way to Chicago to go from Memphis to Oklahoma City. It would take more transfers but I'd think CONO Memphis- New Orleans, SL New Orleans-San Antonio, TE San Antonio-Ft. Worth, HF Ft. Worth-Oklahoma City would be a lot fewer miles although the times may not work well. Maybe a Thruway Bus or two?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2017)

That routing would require an overnight stay (on your dime) in NOL, the 3X a week SL to SAS and a middle of the night connection in SAS.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 19, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Correct.
> 
> As said, trains #21 & #22 operate daily between Chicago and San Antonio (stopping in Fort Worth). 3 days a week, "trains" #421 & #422 (which are 1 sleeper and 1 coach of trains #21 & #22) operate between Chicago and LA (of course stopping in Fort Worth).


Is there any distinct advantage of #21 vs #421 as far as the placement of the coach and sleeper cars between CHI and FTW, or for that matter all the way to SAS where they split off? Just curious about the different consists, actually between CHI and LAX.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ronbo said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Correct.
> ...


Trains 421 and 422 are only two cars (one sleeper, one coach) that moved from Train 21 to Train 1 (421) and Train 2 to Train 22 (422). This takes place in San Antonio. The 421/422 cars (one coach, one sleeper) are typically, but not always, at the rear of the train. From SAS to LAX both cars are always at the rear of the train.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 19, 2017)

Friend of mine was on 421 last Friday and it was up front behind the transition car. Cannot figure out why they sometimes have it up front and sometimes on the rear.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 19, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> Friend of mine was on 421 last Friday and it was up front behind the transition car. Cannot figure out why they sometimes have it up front and sometimes on the rear.


Yea, I've been in both locations...convenience (to Amtrak yard crews) maybe?


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> Trains 421 and 422 are only two cars (one sleeper, one coach) that moved from Train 21 to Train 1 (421) and Train 2 to Train 22 (422). This takes place in San Antonio. The 421/422 cars (one coach, one sleeper) are typically, but not always, at the rear of the train. From SAS to LAX both cars are always at the rear of the train.


With the 421/422 sleeper car on the end of the train so coach passengers don't have to go through the sleeper car to get to the SSL car and/or the dining car.

The Train #1/#2 sleeper car is usually in front of the dining car between SAS - LAX - SAS, with the #1/#2 coach behind the SSL and in front of the 421/422 coach car.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 19, 2017)

KmH said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Trains 421 and 422 are only two cars (one sleeper, one coach) that moved from Train 21 to Train 1 (421) and Train 2 to Train 22 (422). This takes place in San Antonio. The 421/422 cars (one coach, one sleeper) are typically, but not always, at the rear of the train. From SAS to LAX both cars are always at the rear of the train.
> ...


Correct, on the Sunset Limited portion the sleeper is at the rear of the train...a few coaches to go through to get to the diner! Having quick access to the "railfan" window is nice!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 19, 2017)

I believe and when I rode several years ago from Chicago to Los Angeles, there is/was actually ONLY ONE SLEEPER CAR on the Texas Eagle to and from San Antonio. On the three days the sleeper car continues on to LA beyond San Antonio the Sleeper is 321 and on the other four days it is 21 but there is only one sleeper car every day. Since there are multiple coach cars, there will be separate 21 and 321 coaches Chicago to San Antonio and/or Los Angeles.

.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I believe and and when I rode several years ago from Chicago to Los Angeles, there is actually ONLY ONE SLEEPER CAR on the Texas Eagle to and from San Antonio. On the three days the train continues on to LA beyond San Antonio the Sleeper is 321 and on the other four days it is 21 but there is only one sleeper car every day.
> 
> .


There is only one FULL sleeper. The transition sleeper is also in use for passengers. You said 321 but it is actually 421/422. On days of 422/421, if you choose the 21/22 sleeper, you will be in the transition sleeper.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 19, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I believe and and when I rode several years ago from Chicago to Los Angeles, there is actually ONLY ONE SLEEPER CAR on the Texas Eagle to and from San Antonio. On the three days the train continues on to LA beyond San Antonio the Sleeper is 321 and on the other four days it is 21 but there is only one sleeper car every day.
> ...


That makes sense. I've never ridden in the transition sleeper on any Amtrak train so I tend to overlook it.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 19, 2017)

The Sleeping Car's number going to LAX is 2130 on your ticket, but on the days when the sleeping car only goes to SAS, the Sleeper is 2120 on your ticket. Going to Chicago from LAX the car is 2230. Three days week, when the train is 21/421 combined, you can only buy Roomettes on 21, but all room types if available on 421. As mentioned before the consist is made up of the same number of cars, it is just how they are designated. FYI the 421 Coach car will display 2115 and will be the last coach on the train. It seems like the sleeping car is located behind the Transition Sleeper and before the DC. During the summer more times than not the sleeper can be found on the rear of the train. There is no consistency to how the sleeping car is positioned.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2017)

There actually also a "train" 321/322. It is also connected to the TE, but is only a coach that runs between CHI and STL.

Daily 321/322 runs CHI to STL and 21/22 runs CHI to SAS. 3X a week, 421/422 runs CHI to LAX.

Every day, the TE has a full sleeper and the trans-dorm. On those days when it goes only to SAS, both are 21/22. On those 3 days it continues to LA, the full sleeper is 421/422 and the trans-dorm is 21/22.


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2017)

Watching YouTube videos of eastbound Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle pulling into Palm Springs, the trains have a Transition dorm and a sleeper behind the baggage car and are in front of the dining car.

The most recent video I've found was published late January, 2017.

Consist : loco, loco, baggage, trans dorm, sleeper, dining car, SSL, coach/baggage, coach, coach, sleeper.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 20, 2017)

KmH said:


> Watching YouTube videos of eastbound Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle pulling into Palm Springs, the trains have a Transition dorm and a sleeper behind the baggage car and are in front of the dining car.
> 
> The most


The rearmost two cars are 421/422.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 20, 2017)

The trans-dorm & sleepers in front of the Dining Car are "train" 1/2 (NOL-LAX) and the rear sleeper is "train" 421/422 (CHI-LAX).


----------



## nirtak (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm seeing a lot of discussion about 21 versus 421, thanks.

I'm a bit confused on which option to choose, 21 or 421. It sounds like one or the other will determine if you are tacked onto the end of the train and have to walk all the way through coach in order to reach the dining and SSL cars, is that correct? Nothing personal, but I would rather not have to walk through the multiple coach cars when having to reach the dining and SSL cars.

Also, what is the trans dorm or transition sleeper?


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 20, 2017)

Transition sleeper is half crew car, half passengers. It also has a low door on one end so it can connect to a single level car like the baggage car.

421/422 is sometimes on the rear and sometimes right behind the transition sleeper. Never can tell.

I have always found the 421/422 rooms cheaper that the 21/22 so that could also be a consideration for you.


----------



## MikeM (Mar 20, 2017)

I just was reading through this thread and got myself confused. I'm ticketed in April on train 22 in sleeper 2220, room 3. It didn't give me a 422 train option on this day so assuming it's one of the days without a Sunset Ltd connection. Am I correct thinking 2220 is the full sleeper?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 20, 2017)

2220 is on a day that does NOT connect with SL. 2230 would be the sleeper that connects from LAX to CHI, Train 422.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 21, 2017)

Between San Antonio and Chicago the sleeper is always adjacent to the dining/cafe car no matter the train or car number. Between San Antonio and Los Angeles if you stay on a Texas Eagle through sleeper you will always be the last car on the train and have to walk through coaches and SSL to get to the dining car. There is a sleeper near the front of the Sunset Limited adjacent to the dining car but it is the New Orleans to Los Angeles sleeper and both the dining car and sightseer lounge on this train is New Orleans to Los Angeles.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 21, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Between San Antonio and Chicago the sleeper is always adjacent to the dining/cafe car no matter the train or car number. Between San Antonio and Los Angeles if you stay on a Texas Eagle through sleeper you will always be the last car on the train and have to walk through coaches and SSL to get to the dining car. There is a sleeper near the front of the Sunset Limited adjacent to the dining car but it is the New Orleans to Los Angeles sleeper and both the dining car and sightseer lounge on this train is New Orleans to Los Angeles.


Not quite correct.

As noted earlier, between San Antonio and Chicago the FULL sleeper is sometimes next to the dining car, and sometimes on the rear. Every time I have ridden during the summer, the full sleeper was on the rear. Friend who was on it last week, the full sleeper was next to the dining car.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2017)

The only time that it really matters if you are on 421/421 or 21/22 is if you are going beyond San Antonio either way. (Example: Austin to Tuscon or El Paso to Dallas.)

If you were to book 21 connecting to 1 or 2 connecting to 22, you must disembark in San Antonio for an overnight stay (in the far from luxurious station) and wait for the general boarding of the new train. If you were to book on421/422 all the way through, you could sleep in your seat or room all night through the stop!

If your sleeper is 2119/2219 (I think), it is the trans-dorm - which is not put on/off the SL. If you're sleeper is 2120/2220, it's the full sleeper on non-SL days that just go CHI-SAS. If you're sleeper is 2130/2230, it's the full sleeper that goes CHI-LAX, and is switched in SAS between trains.

The full sleeper has Bedrooms A-E and Roomettes 2-14. The trans-dorm only has Roomettes numbered above #17. (It has no bedrooms.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 21, 2017)

As you can tell from the posts, it's Amtrak, so to use a lawyers favorite phrase, "It depends!" YMMV


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> book on421/422 all the way through, you could sleep in your seat or room all night through the stop!


Yep.

That's why on my eastbound trip in May I'm moving from the 22 sleeper to the 422 in Alpine.

The 2 sleeper had a lower price (about 1/2) from LA to Alpine than the 422 sleeper when I booked several months ago.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2017)

How did you get the 22 sleeper from LAX to Alpine? :huh: Train #22 starts in SAS and goes to CHI. Alpine is BEFORE SAS! (Or did you switching from 2 to 422?)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 21, 2017)

In the summer, 421/422 sleepers are usually higher because of the demand for through rooms. I am booked on 422 this summer out of LAX to AUS. A recent check on available rooms showed 1 Bedroom and 1 Roomette remaining to be sold. Imagine this car will be sold out months before we depart mid-July. In the summer the rooms go fast.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> How did you get the 22 sleeper from LAX to Alpine? :huh: Train #22 starts in SAS and goes to CHI. Alpine is BEFORE SAS! (Or did you switching from 2 to 422?)


Finger check - in effective proof read - Train #2,


----------



## saxman (Mar 22, 2017)

nirtak said:


> I'm seeing a lot of discussion about 21 versus 421, thanks.
> 
> I'm a bit confused on which option to choose, 21 or 421. It sounds like one or the other will determine if you are tacked onto the end of the train and have to walk all the way through coach in order to reach the dining and SSL cars, is that correct? Nothing personal, but I would rather not have to walk through the multiple coach cars when having to reach the dining and SSL cars.
> 
> Also, what is the trans dorm or transition sleeper?


It doesn't matter. The consist is the same everyday and they put you in the same car regardless. Just book the cheaper option.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 4, 2017)

So we are on 22 right and the full sleeper is up front by the dining car. First time for that to happen to me. Always been on the rear. Prefer it up here though. Closer to the dining car and less foot traffic after attaching the 322 car.

Maybe they are only putting it on the rear on 422 days?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 4, 2017)

niemi24s said:


> nirtak said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, could I please get a bit of help from a moderator. I meant to add "21" before the second Texas Eagle in the title of this post.
> ...


Thanx for the info, I didn't know that!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 4, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> So we are on 22 right and the full sleeper is up front by the dining car. First time for that to happen to me. Always been on the rear. Prefer it up here though. Closer to the dining car and less foot traffic after attaching the 322 car.
> 
> Maybe they are only putting it on the rear on 422 days?


It's Luck of the draw! 
I was told by a very Senior Conductor on this route (SAS-FTW) that it depends on the switching crew in SAS.

Sometimes,they put the #422 Sleeper in the Rear along with the Cutout Coach, other times they make several switching moves and put the Sleeper up front out of SAS.

How's the food in the CCC? When I rode on the re-route last month they were out of most things when we left Austin heading North.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 4, 2017)

Steak and Shrimp last night was fantastic. "Cheesecake" not so much. Bad texture.

French Toast was good for breakfast. They better serve us a lunch today. We boarded before 2:00 yesterday and they denied us lunch. They were already done serving. Need me an Amburger!


----------

